# Weight Gaining



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 18, 5ft 8, 9 stone 12 lbs and my body fat is 11%.

I've always ate healthy, cooked meals, vegetables, fruit and drank enough water. I don't drink or smoke and do enough cardio (cutting down)

*Currently doing a 3 day split :*

Chest - Biceps

Back - Triceps

Shoulders - Legs

I've searched on this forum for diets and have looked at a few. Thought it would be better for me to start a new thread with my details etc. I'm finding it quite difficult to start a diet and would appreciate the help from you guys :thumbup1: I've taken Sci-MX mass system in the past and i saw good progress over the 2 months of me taking it. I'll buy some more in the new year due to money.

I'm working part time at my brothers pub, so fitting in meals and using the kitchen facilities shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

your age and weight i would say eat like a horse and train like a horse, when i was that age i arteanything that moved to get my bodyweight to move cos i found it hard gettin the pounds on FFS


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> your age and weight i would say eat like a horse and train like a horse, when i was that age i arteanything that moved to get my bodyweight to move cos i found it hard gettin the pounds on FFS


I do eat a lot and train 4-5 days a week. I'm starting to take bodybuilding more serious and think it's time to get a diet sorted out, so when i go food shopping with my mum i know what ingredients to buy and have a set budget.

Today so far i've had :

09:30 - Oats with raisins

11:30 - Banana

12:30 - Pasta with tuna mayo and grated cheese

15:45 - Mince meat and dumplings (Bit like a stew)

I've drank enough water and haven't snacked. I usually eat more than this by now, but i'm not too hungry today mg:

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hard to tell from half of a days diet. Post the full list of what you had then will be easier to tell if you're eating enough and if you're eating the right food.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

MT29 said:


> I do eat a lot and train 4-5 days a week. I'm starting to take bodybuilding more serious and think it's time to get a diet sorted out, so when i go food shopping with my mum i know what ingredients to buy and have a set budget.
> 
> Today so far i've had :
> 
> ...


 you need to eat more than that mate,hungry or not!


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday i had :

09:30 - Oats with raisins

11:30 - Banana

12:30 - Pasta with tuna mayo and grated cheese

15:45 - Mince meat and dumplings (Bit like a stew)

19:30 - Roast pork with parsnips, stuffing and gravy

20:00 - Mince pie

22:00 - Pork sandwhich on wholemeal bread with mayonaise

Thanks

Matt


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Today i've had :

10:00 - Crispy clusters of oat, rice & wheat with freeze dried strawberries, blueberries and cranberries

13:30 - Chips with grated cheese and tuna mayo :whistling:

16:00 - Cheese sandwhich on wholemeal bread

19:30 - Pork, mince, stuffing, parsnips and cauliflower with cheese

21:00 - Large red apple

Honestly i usually eat more than this, just not been very hungry these past few days.

Having a look at what i ate yesterday and today, should i change some meals ?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Gubbo (Aug 19, 2009)

I am in a similar boat to you MT29.

Started at 10st 10lbs, 5ft 10 - 20 years old.

I have eaten the below for 6 weeks and put on 8lbs:

07.30 - Oats (75g) & Orange Juice (125ml)

08.00 - Whey Shake (25g)

10.00 - Oats (50g) & Whey Shake (25g)

10.30 - Crisps (no point really, just habit)

13.00 - Triple Tuna S/Wich (1 tin, 3 slices of bread) & Chocolate

15.30 - Natural Yoghurt (1/3 pot) & Nuts (50g)

18.00 - WORKOUT

19.00 - Dinner (different everynight, always meat and veg)

21.30 - Quark (100g) & Nuts (25g)

I personally think you need to eat more regularly, every 2-3 hours to which you have done in your last post but need to get more meals in - over 12 hours from your last meal to breakfast and 1 apple to get you through the night?

Need to look at slow releasing protein for the nightshift and get on it again early morning.

Try keeping a log of everything you eat (with portion sizes) and kcal/protein info.

Is a bit of a ball ache but you can see where you are going and what you need - spreadsheet on computer works best.

Aim to get 3000kcal a day & around x1-1.5 bodyweight in protein (i currently take in 180g of protein).


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some weird diets mate .. if you want proper diet you need to abit more research .. pies and crisps is not food .


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

its is food lol?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

sizar said:


> some weird diets mate .. if you want proper diet you need to abit more research .. pies and crisps is not food .


I need some help with the diet, recipes etc. That's why i made the thread. I've posted what i've eaten so far and no ones really commented.

Should my first few meals be more carbs or protein ?

3000-4000 calories a day ?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Does this look ok ? :

07:30 - Oats with sultanas

09:30 - 3 scrambled eggs with 2 slices of wholemeal toast

11:30 - Large jacket potato, 2 chicken breasts and a cup of brocoli OR 2 cups of brown rice, 1 tin of tuna and a cup of mixed vegetables

14:30 - Pasta with source of protein OR weight gain shake (Sci-MX mass system)

15:30 - Gym

17:30 - Cous cous, green beans, steak and pumpkin seeds.

Some meal ideas for the evening please !

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/86842-post-your-diet.html

have a look at what others diets look like and try to put something togeater that suits you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi mate im nearly 17 yrs old, 5ft11 and 10 stone, ive just started this diet for weight gain:

7.00am-	80grams porridge

Protein shake

10.45am-	2 whole meal rolls with mackerel

Pint of milk

1.00pm-	1.5 chicken fillets

1 bag of rice

2.45pm-	Protein drink

2 bananas

3.45pm- Training

5.00pm-	Protein drink

6.30pm-	Chicken/Meat/Fish/Turkey

Veg, rice, baked potatoes

Before bed-	Protein drink/3 Scrambled eggs

The protein drink tends to be an all in one e.g. phd synergy, or maybe boditronics mass attack with pure creatine mixed in

This diet was made for me by a bodybuilder (used to be pro) who owns my gym so i think its pretty reliable.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Does this look ok ? :
> 
> 07:30 - Oats with sultanas *needs protein!*
> 
> ...


Hey mate, in bold are just my thoughts, in my experience it's good to get into a routine of preparing food if you don't have time, but you said you have no trouble so that's good. Here is my latest mass-adding (hate the 'bulking' phrase) diet if you need any other ideas.

You seem to be of slight stature so just eat big and make sure you get a good amount of protein in every meal get your carbs from decent sources like oats, rice, wholemeal pasta, alongside a good portion of healthy fats and you'll be sound!

I'm 18 as well mate and so I know how things are, good luck! :thumb:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

John Evo said:


> Hi mate im nearly 17 yrs old, 5ft11 and 10 stone, ive just started this diet for weight gain:
> 
> 7.00am- 80grams porridge
> 
> ...


Are your shakes weight gainers mate, like 100g carbs - 50 g protein ?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

leonface said:


> Hey mate, in bold are just my thoughts, in my experience it's good to get into a routine of preparing food if you don't have time, but you said you have no trouble so that's good. Here is my latest mass-adding (hate the 'bulking' phrase) diet if you need any other ideas.
> 
> You seem to be of slight stature so just eat big and make sure you get a good amount of protein in every meal get your carbs from decent sources like oats, rice, wholemeal pasta, alongside a good portion of healthy fats and you'll be sound!
> 
> I'm 18 as well mate and so I know how things are, good luck! :thumb:


Thanks for that, would it be ok to swap my 07:30 meal with the 09:30, protein first ? Might struggle a bit with 2 tins but i'll give it a go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

MT29 said:


> Are your shakes weight gainers mate, like 100g carbs - 50 g protein ?


Well ive just ordered some phd synergy iso7 (http://www.deepbluesupplements.com/department/all-in-one/phd-nutrition/product/phd-synergy-iso-7-2kg/431386)

which is protein and creatine , but not a great amount of carbs. but i would say the best thing to get if you want to put on absolutely as much weight as possible is boditronics mass attack (http://www.deepbluesupplements.com/department/weight-gainers/boditronics/product/boditronics-mass-attack-4kg/432607)

This stuff has a great nutrition profile for gaining i.e. high carb, high protein, high calorie


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Thanks for that, would it be ok to swap my 07:30 meal with the 09:30, protein first ? Might struggle a bit with 2 tins but i'll give it a go.


yeah you could, eggs are always a nice breakie imo, just make sure you add protein to that meal of oats and sultanas, basicall as I said, get a good serving of protein in each meal and you'll be growing!

If you find it hard to eat that amount then work up to it, so for now have a tin, then in a couple of weeks of doing that everyday, have a tin and a half, and so on. It's all about progression, whether it be training/diet, then when you get to know your body more and you can become more instinctive about it, you'll know what works for you. As I said, I'm the same age as you but I feel now that I really know what works for me, and how my body reacts to different levels of carbs/protein/fats etc.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

So far i've had :

08:30 - 3 scrambled eggs, 1 tomato and 2 slices of whlemeal toast

11:30 - Pasta, 1 tin of tuna and cheese

13:40 - White barm with 1 tin of tuna(mayo) and large salad

16:00 - 3 scrambled eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal toast

17:45 - Rachels coconut yoghurt and oats

Playing football at 21:30 - 22:30, so what should i eat from now and 9ish ?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Would brown rice and monkfish be ok at 8ish, 1hr 30mins before cardio ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Looks good mate, nice work


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going gym at 13:30, would this be ok for a pre workout meal - 2 chicken breasts, cup of brown rice and steamed brocoli ?

Post workout meal - Pasta, 1 tin of tuna, cheese and tomato ?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

IMO some of the biggest blokes have the most simple of diets.

If you read a lot of the diets, basically they just eat 100g carbs based food (rice, oats, pasta etc) with 200g protein based food (fish, beef, chicken etc.) lots of veg and some good fats (olive oil, nuts etc.)

They then just repeat various combinations of this 6 times a day at 2-3 hour intervals and chuck in supps for anything they feel is lacking.

Obviously there are more complex ways but a lot of bulking diets are like this.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tanks for the input Will.

Today i've had :

08:30 - 2 poached eggs, 3 rashers of bacon and 2 slices of wholemeal toast

11:00 - Oats

12:30 - Chicken and tomato sandwich on white bread

Train

15:00 - 2 cups of brown rice, chicken breast and 1 slice of white bread

17:00 - Oats and coconut yoghurt

19:30 - 2 chicken breasts, cup of brown rice, brocoli, carrots, tomato and 1 slice of white bread

20:30 - Going to have coconut yogurt

Then later - 2 bruschetta and 1 tin of tuna


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Tanks for the input Will.
> 
> Today i've had :
> 
> ...


sounds good buddy, I would sort your morning meals out, the first one is pretty good, could do with more eggs, but just oats at 11am isn't really a decent meal, add a source of protein here, and i'd suggest having it earlier


----------



## anne12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Friends.........

1.Eat more calories:This involves some calculation. The approximate normal daily caloric requirement for an average male who performs light activity is 2,200; for a female, it is 1,900.You need to eat around 1,000 extra calories per day to gain less than half a kilo a week.

2.Make smart choices

For example, choose dairy products, fish and meat over bread. Choose eggs over vegetables.

Eat foods with high protein content such as beans, pulses and peas, and foods with high starch content such as potatoes, rice and tapioca.

3.Protein is important

Increase your protein intake. Your body needs a lot of protein to build new muscle. But since most of the calories for weight gain comes from carbohydrates and fats, do not replace them with protein.

Thanks

health care


----------

